# SWG's Twin Intake for G60



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I've seen home brewed version of this idea. But the more I learn about the G60 the more I think this is not such a hot setup. But fack me if it's not damn sexy though.
Please Discuss.......








From SWG website.
_You are looking at a completely new and revolutionary induction system designed from scratch to fit all G60 engined Golf's, Rallye's and Corrado's .
For many years there has been talk of running the G60 engine with two filters to help get the maximum amount of air into the engine to help both power and torque ! the only option was to relocate any ancilary items in a bid to fit another filter somewhere else in an already cramped engine bay !!
This new unique SWG designed set up allows a second cold air feed to the supercharger from a new larger higher volume air box lid with twin outlets (which fits to the cars original air box base).
By allowing cold air to feed both charger intakes it provides the supercharger with the optimum amount of cold air and so increasing power and torque.
The original induction set up on the car features a boost retun pipe from the throttle body to the second charger inlet, this allows any excess hot boost that the engine dosnt use to be routed back into the charger which is not ideal for both engine power and the durability of the unit itself!_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (CanCBR)*

I think it looks good.
My only concern would be the lack of oil mist going to the charger for apex strip lubrication.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I think it looks good.
My only concern would be the lack of oil mist going to the charger for apex strip lubrication.

I have the head to bypass outlet closed and time from time spray inside of the charger silicone oil and it is OK.
BUT if i would like to have this setup:
1: What with bypass ? Blow-off vent ?
2: How to reroute ISV ?
3: Will this bring some power/torque benefits ?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Majsha)*

silicone spray will kill your O2 sensor.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_silicone spray will kill your O2 sensor.

Rather kill and replace O2 sensor than my G-charger. 
New G-charger cost 4x more than Lysholm here and old ones are very very rare.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Majsha)*

It is fine to use a lubricant, just do not use anything silicone based.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (sdezego)*

Maybe you could rig up some sort of WD-40 can on an auto timer and some sort of sensor for when the apex strips go bone dry.
Seriously not trying to slam this intake, just making the valid point that the g-lader apex strips require lubrication and if they go dry they can snag blowing up the charger or wear out way prematurely. With the charger spinning nearly twice the engine rpm you would need to pull over at every rest stop and spritz your g-lader intake with lubricant.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_Maybe you could rig up some sort of WD-40 can on an auto timer and some sort of sensor for when the apex strips go bone dry.
Seriously not trying to slam this intake, just making the valid point that the g-lader apex strips require lubrication and if they go dry they can snag blowing up the charger or wear out way prematurely. With the charger spinning nearly twice the engine rpm you would need to pull over at every rest stop and spritz your g-lader intake with lubricant.

But lubrication isn't my concern now. I will fix it somehow. But I would like to know what are advantages and disadvantages of dual intake - if it is worth of making it.


----------



## booooost (Oct 7, 2006)

wd-40 would destroy a charger faster than not having any lube at all .. think of what it does to bearings ... wd-40 is more of a degreaser as aposed to a lubricant ...


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (booooost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booooost* »_wd-40 would destroy a charger faster than not having any lube at all .. think of what it does to bearings ... wd-40 is more of a degreaser as aposed to a lubricant ... 

WD-40 is actually a lubricant, originally developed for the space program. I watched a program on the History channel about it








I have yet to do a scientific study on its lubricity properties.
The bearings have their own oil circuit, fed by engine oil.
It would be better than running the apex strips dry.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Why not just run the crank vent into the intake? it would be a very simple fix to the lubrication problem. 
BTW I really doubt there are any power gains with this intake,


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Majsha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majsha* »_
But I would like to know what are advantages and disadvantages of dual intake - if it is worth of making it.

No advantages other than the cool look factor. It sure does look nice, but it will offer little to no performance gains as has been proven. I prefer the stock boost bypass setup myself.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (sdezego)*

My thought's on this were sort of as mentioned.
1. No breather line tapped into it for charger lubrication, but you could easily fix this, and just drill a hole and weld a nipple onto that metal tube that connects the U-bend from the back of the charger with the airbox.
2. In that particular picture the ISV has just a K&N breather filter on it. That doesn't seem like a great idea when they are known sources of boost leaks. Plus I'm under the impression that the ISV's are designed to bleed off anything more then 14-15 psi. (not a problem for me, but I heard of people running more then that)
If you fixed it so the breather still went into it, it might be a worthwhile addition. They say the air going in is cooler and that coulkd help, but that boost return tube is never really hot to the touch (just what warmth it gets from under hood heat). And I would run an ISV reroute, and not that breather filter.


_Modified by CanCBR at 12:57 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

off topic but, but what happens if you block the boost return line under the Throttle Body? 
I don't mean like vent it to the atmosphere, but what if it was completely sealed off? It would be pretty hard the charger no? Trying to push air into a closed throttle plate?


_Modified by CanCBR at 1:02 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_off topic but, but what happens if you block the boost return line under the Throttle Body? 
I don't mean like vent it to the atmosphere, but what if it was completely sealed off? It would be pretty hard the charger no? Trying to push air into a closed throttle plate?

_Modified by CanCBR at 1:02 AM 1-9-2007_

Yes, you would have to run a BOV of bypass the boost somewhere else before the t-body.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_off topic but, but what happens if you block the boost return line under the Throttle Body? 
I don't mean like vent it to the atmosphere, but what if it was completely sealed off? It would be pretty hard the charger no? Trying to push air into a closed throttle plate?

_Modified by CanCBR at 1:02 AM 1-9-2007_

This is covered extensively on our faq page
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/media/php/faq.php


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

What about conecting ISV to IC tube before TB ? Will it work ?
Seriously thinking of building this setup just to know if it works.
But I need to discus it more to get it perfect. 
How to figure out bypass ?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Majsha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majsha* »_What about conecting ISV to IC tube before TB ? Will it work ?
Seriously thinking of building this setup just to know if it works.
But I need to discus it more to get it perfect. 
How to figure out bypass ?

that is what the ISV reroute is for


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
WD-40 is actually a lubricant, originally developed for the space program. I watched a program on the History channel about it








I have yet to do a scientific study on its lubricity properties.
The bearings have their own oil circuit, fed by engine oil.
It would be better than running the apex strips dry.

I find that G60's leak enough oil through the seals to lubricate the whole charger. Even BBM rebuilt chargers. Just my experience though.


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (CanCBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanCBR* »_I've seen home brewed version of this idea. But the more I learn about the G60 the more I think this is not such a hot setup. But fack me if it's not damn sexy though.


It looks pretty sweet. Probably minimal gains but I'd probably make something myself.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (LooseNut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LooseNut* »_
I find that G60's leak enough oil through the seals to lubricate the whole charger. Even BBM rebuilt chargers. Just my experience though.

Yes, this is true...
The only problem with this small amount of normal oil seepage is that it is not consistent at all. I pull at least one g-lader charger apart every single week. One seal can weep a little oil and some others may not pass even a drop. So you might have one or four of the eight strips getting decent lube and the others could be nearly dry. I think this intake looks cool. If someone wants it, I would just rig up the valve cover vent into the intake tube and call it a day.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Fine. Can you now please help with the bypass ? May I use blow-off vent instead of Tb-charger reverse tube ?


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: SWG Twin Inlet Kit*

Hi Guys
I am the designer and manufacturer of this G60 Twin Intake set up, it was designed to add a second cold air feed to the G Lader charger while still fitting into a standard G60 engine bay with no need to move or re-locate any ancillary items.
This inlet kit gave a 6 bhp (and the same in torque) increase over a standard airbox set up when tested on my Edition 1 Golf.
With regards to lubrication there is a theory that over time the oil mist from the rocker cover breaks down the thick grease that lines the inside of the charger , this is the grease that lubs the apex strips and forms the boost seal between the scroll and casing.
Lubrication of the apex strips can still be achieved with an occasional squirt of PTFE spray (non silicone type) or as John says just route the oil breather pipe into the new set up , the choice is yours !
The charger will run slightly cooler with this intake as the boost return pipe has been deleted and the charger now only gets cold filtered air, which can only be a good thing !
I would hope even the most cynical of you can appreciate the time, effort and design that has gone into this, even if its not to everyones asthetic tastes ! but it does offer real benifits to those that want the best cold air induction set up for there G60 .
































_Modified by Edition one at 12:36 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Majsha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majsha* »_Fine. Can you now please help with the bypass ? May I use blow-off vent instead of Tb-charger reverse tube ? 

You can click on the faq link six or is it seven back from here.
This is also covered.
Cheers for SWG on this intake design, looks like a nice design and also nets a power gain.


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: SWG Twin Inlet Kit (Edition one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edition one* »_Hi Guys
I am the designer and manufacturer of this G60 Twin Intake set up, it was designed to add a second cold air feed to the G Lader charger while still fitting into a standard G60 engine bay with no need to move or re-locate any ancillary items.
This inlet kit gave a 6 bhp (and the same in torque) increase over a standard airbox set up when tested on my Edition 1 Golf.


Is this with the air box or the dual K&N filters? The air box looks really cool but the cones might perform better I think...


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: SWG Twin Inlet Kit (Edition one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edition one* »_Hi Guys
I am the designer and manufacturer of this G60 Twin Intake set up, it was designed to add a second cold air feed to the G Lader charger while still fitting into a standard G60 engine bay with no need to move or re-locate any ancillary items.
This inlet kit gave a 6 bhp (and the same in torque) increase over a standard airbox set up when tested on my Edition 1 Golf.

_Modified by Edition one at 12:36 PM 1-9-2007_

Can you provide some more info please ? Or more detail photos ?
PTFE spray ? Which for example ?


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You can click on the faq link six or is it seven back from here.
This is also covered.
Cheers for SWG on this intake design, looks like a nice design and also nets a power gain.









Read that bun I'm no more wiser. Still don't have any idea how to solve venting excess boost from TB. And where. Is the BOw or something similar needed or is suficient small cone filter as sees on ISV on the pictures ?


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: SWG Twin Inlet Kit (Majsha)*

Please visit http://www.swgmotorsport.com if you require more info on this product.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Majsha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majsha* »_
Read that bun I'm no more wiser. Still don't have any idea how to solve venting excess boost from TB. And where. Is the BOw or something similar needed or is suficient small cone filter as sees on ISV on the pictures ?

We have a K&N filter that you can clamp right onto the bottom boost return portion of the t-body. I would keep the mechanical bypass functioning as per the reasons in the faq link. You can put a little filter on the tube going out of the ISV hose. The ISV will dump at the factory set level. You can also use a t-fitting kit and keep your boost. You can also just have a hose with a filter on the end and install a check valve in the hose. More than a few ways to skin a cat. If you want to run a bov this is also covered in the faq link. Dang I should sell these intakes







Hope this helps.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

edition one,
Any plans to maybe offer one with a nipple for the crankcase breather line?
I think that seems to be the only issue, I might have to seriously consider running one of these. I wonder if anybody on this side the ocean will carry these?
You get the whole airbox with it right?


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (CanCBR)*

The SWG Twin Inlet air box kit consists of a new proportionally larger air box lid with the twin outlet, this is designed as a direct replacement for the standard item and clips straight on to the original base.
The twin cone set up comes with a laser cut alloy heatshield which is specifically designed for either Corrado or Golf engine bays.
Silicone hoses are available in Black,Blue or Red.
Pictures of the kits are shown below.
































_Modified by Edition one at 12:51 AM 1-10-2007_


_Modified by Edition one at 12:53 AM 1-10-2007_


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Edition one)*

Could you throw in some dimensions of the heat shield ?
What is the inside diameter of the second intake tube ?


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Majsha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majsha* »_Could you throw in some dimensions of the heat shield ?
What is the inside diameter of the second intake tube ?

Why ?


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Edition one)*

Just curious about that


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*

Have another idea worth of trying it !
What if i cover guide surface of the apex strips with graphite lubricant ?


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

wouldnt it be possible to run the crankcase breather hole through a tube and just tap into the pipe for the second intake? i mean, it would lubricate just like before.
before the crankcase breather was vented to the return boost tube and the oil was blown and sucked into the carger. wouldnt it work to just have it be sucked into the intake by the natural vaccumm created?


----------



## G60247 (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Yes, this is true...
The only problem with this small amount of normal oil seepage is that it is not consistent at all. I pull at least one g-lader charger apart every single week. One seal can weep a little oil and some others may not pass even a drop. So you might have one or four of the eight strips getting decent lube and the others could be nearly dry. I think this intake looks cool. If someone wants it, I would just rig up the valve cover vent into the intake tube and call it a day.

Although the boost return may help lubricate the charger, the oil and oil vapor lowers your octane rating no?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (G60247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60247* »_
Although the boost return may help lubricate the charger, the oil and oil vapor lowers your octane rating no?









If it does, It's not enough to be significant. like 92 (R+M)/2 , to 91.98 (R+M)/2 or something like that.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (CanCBR)*

that would be a non static number since the amount of oil your charger leaks and the blowby is not static.
i would guess the most harmful effect would be at peak torque when pressures are extremely high and there is time to detonate.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I think it looks good.
My only concern would be the lack of oil mist going to the charger for apex strip lubrication.

i still call BS on this. A brand new motor is going to have minimal to no oil vapour, and it obviously wasnt a problem when our motors were new. In fact, if it is so valuable, why is there a heater element to burn off the vapour that does come out of the breather?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I didn't know there was a heater element? I thought it just came out and joined the return tube. 
See, shows you what I know. ?


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i still call BS on this. A brand new motor is going to have minimal to no oil vapour, and it obviously wasnt a problem when our motors were new. In fact, if it is so valuable, why is there a heater element to burn off the vapour that does come out of the breather?









Brand new engines vent oil mist and this heating element from what I understand is not for burning off oil. Were did you come up with this idea?
I bought a near new G60 back in the early 90's and it vented oil mist back to the g-lader.
I firmly believe that this is an engineered feature of the system.
I'm not here to argue with anyone about this, just my take on the topic at hand. I like this intake and only have this one concern. Apex strips really need this oil or they can wear out prematurely. 
I like this intake and would run it on my own car, looks great.
Whoever I would install a vent fitting into the tube for apex strip lubrication.
Beautiful intake


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*

The UK market is less skeptical on this issue and we have many G60's already running the boost return delete with no running issues whatsoever. 
Thanks for the comments John , I will look into adding a small T piece either into the 180 silicone hose or onto the secondary alloy inlet pipe to vent the rocker cover fumes back into the charger , (this can then be easily blocked off if anyone chooses to run without ), that way all angles and trains of thought are covered !


----------



## iBeatYou (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (CanCBR)*

i use PAM to lub. my strips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeepSix (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (iBeatYou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iBeatYou* »_i use PAM to lub. my strips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
Brand new engines vent oil mist and this heating element from what I understand is not for burning off oil. Were did you come up with this idea?
I bought a near new G60 back in the early 90's and it vented oil mist back to the g-lader.
I firmly believe that this is an engineered feature of the system.
I'm not here to argue with anyone about this, just my take on the topic at hand. I like this intake and only have this one concern. Apex strips really need this oil or they can wear out prematurely. 
I like this intake and would run it on my own car, looks great.
Whoever I would install a vent fitting into the tube for apex strip lubrication.
Beautiful intake









What do you think the heater element is for? It is a pretty low temperature element and I'm positive it doesn't incinerate any VOC's or whatever pollutants are in the oil (most burn at 1200-1600 F). Perhaps it is there to simply heat the recirculating air; to speed up the cold start process. Or to ensure that the blow by oil doesn't enter the air stream in a solid state. Maybe a combination of these things. 
But I'm pretty sure that the main purpose of the recir. system is for pollution control. 
And I'm not fully convinced that the apex strips absolutely need the oil mist for lubrication. Unless I see factory tests or an independent rebuilder does their own dry simulation.







And hey, there could be money in an aftermarket time-based auto-lube system for those who want to do the delete.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (LooseNut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LooseNut* »_But I'm pretty sure that the main purpose of the recir. system is for pollution control. And I'm not fully convinced that the apex strips absolutely need the oil mist for lubrication. Unless I see factory tests or an independent rebuilder does their own dry simulation.







And hey, there could be money in an aftermarket time-based auto-lube system for those who want to do the delete. 

1. I am pretty sure the main purpose of the recir. system was because vw overengineers everything, they build cars for daily driving and a whoosh sound would bug or cause worry in many drivers that arnt enthusiets, and they needed to get oil to the strips somehow
2. jbetz is a rebuilder








3. the aftermarket system is to route your crank case breather to the block off plate


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

When I bought my car, it had to run dry for about 2-3 years before my rebuild and I found no excesive wear on it, just some black dirt from Apex strips. But now after rebuild I will rather lubicate it.


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Retrographic)*

It is about time some people get a little fired up, the Vortex has been really boring lately.








I gave my 2 cents, so sorry for sharing my opinion and experience in here.
Hope you sell a ton of them with or without oil to the apex strips


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_
1. I am pretty sure the main purpose of the recir. system was because vw overengineers everything, they build cars for daily driving and a whoosh sound would bug or cause worry in many drivers that arnt enthusiets, and they needed to get oil to the strips somehow
2. jbetz is a rebuilder








3. the aftermarket system is to route your crank case breather to the block off plate


ALRIGHTY, thanks for taking me to school!!!1








BTW, JBETZ rebuilt my charger, twice. I'm just in the rocket motor business.











_Modified by LooseNut at 8:35 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## LooseNut (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_It is about time some people get a little fired up, the Vortex has been really boring lately.








I gave my 2 cents, so sorry for sharing my opinion and experience in here.
Hope you sell a ton of them with or without oil to the apex strips










Hey, I tried to invoke some intelligent thought. Discuss amonst yourselves...


----------



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

The answer is soooo simple!! Here in the UK those of us that run without the boost return pipe just lubricate or chargers manually! On my daily driver G60 I remove both inlets to the charger and give a couple of squirts of PTFE spray to either side at fast idle, once a month. My car is driven hard at time and after 30K miles on a 68mm pulley was still producing 18psi!! This is a proven way to keep the apex strips lubricated and prevent premature wear. Hope this settles a few things. 
John


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (goodridge)*

here in the usa, bathrooms, we have devices that spray a pleasant scent every time you flush a duece. you could rig one of 'em up so every time you sit in the drivers seat it squirts some kluber in.


----------



## europeanplates.com (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (mrkrad)*









Any information on the Motorsport intake, note the right intake side blocked off!!!
Tyler


----------



## iBeatYou (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (goodridge)*

whats PTFE spray?


----------



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (iBeatYou)*

Its a PTFE based lubricant. Made by Fuchs. I think its called fuchs lubritech food safe PTFE spray


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (goodridge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goodridge* »_Its a PTFE based lubricant. Made by Fuchs. I think its called fuchs lubritech food safe PTFE spray

Could you throw in www page ?


----------



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

At this point in time I cannot find the Fuchs page. But I get it from 
http://g-werks.com/Site/Defaul...ories
John


_Modified by goodridge at 3:31 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (goodridge)*

so you stick that fuch'ing lubrication into the hole???


----------



## goodridge (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_so you stick that fuch'ing lubrication into the hole???


Is there any need to be such a C***?







I'm merely providing some information which others may find useful!










_Modified by goodridge at 2:18 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

hahahha nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








brought a little tear my eye with that, I'm still chuckling


_Modified by CanCBR at 4:55 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (europeanplates.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *europeanplates.com* »_








Any information on the Motorsport intake, note the right intake side blocked off!!!
Tyler

I own a couple of VW Motorsport g-laders.
They also used quick connects on the oil fittings so they could swap then out in short time. Kluber and any spray lubricant is and will be displaced from the wear strips in very short time. Hence the VW Motorsport quick change systems.








Oh, they also needed these because they would blow them up on a regular basis, wonder if this had to due with the lack of this lubrication.


----------



## europeanplates.com (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

John,
Got any info on the Carbon intake. I had a motorsport charger but it did not have fittings like you mentioned. 
Tyler


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (europeanplates.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *europeanplates.com* »_John,
Got any info on the Carbon intake. I had a motorsport charger but it did not have fittings like you mentioned. 
Tyler

You mean the carbon fiber displacer


----------



## fatherc_chris (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You mean the carbon fiber displacer









Thats the one


----------



## europeanplates.com (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (fatherc_chris)*

Yes,
Anyone know! Part number?
TYler


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_
You mean the carbon fiber displacer









Oh, now those are very hard to come by








Brian


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (ButchHusky)*

What are you talking about ?


----------



## g-LOWDER (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (Majsha)*

I'm sure Dave at *K*rispy *K*reme will be more than happy to show/sell you one.........


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Edition one)*

You sell the twin intake (edition one) ?


_Modified by Majsha at 2:52 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

up


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

EditionOne = SWG motorsport
http://www.swgmotorsport.com/
You can order direct from them, it's should be easier to get from the UK then getting it from North America.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (CanCBR)*

Maybe, but I've experience that ordering from US is much easyer than from europe


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (CanCBR)*

Beware ! We are the original designers and sole manufacturers of this item , If there is anybody else selling this type of twin inlet design its a blatant copy and design rip off !! and will be treated as copyright infringement










_Modified by Edition one at 12:08 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (Edition one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edition one* »_and will be treated as copyright infringement 

is it even possible to copyright that, i mean, if anything wouldn't it be a patent? and no offense but if i wanted to make a home brew kit and sell them it wouldn't be illegal at all.


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Edition one)*

I do not mean exactly THIS kit. Just stating as it is for me.
But I will like to order your kit, because i counted expenses and it will be cheaper, tah building it by myself.
Will you help with ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Majsha)*

Steve did you manage to get any dyno's up yet?


----------



## jewish (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Majsha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Majsha* »_I do not mean exactly THIS kit. Just stating as it is for me.
But I will like to order your kit, because i counted expenses and it will be cheaper, tah building it by myself.
Will you help with ?

from my research i could build that intake for much cheaper than 435 and still not have to worry about shipping costs either


----------



## Majsha (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (jewish)*

I trust you but...
You = U.S.
Me = Europe
There is a big difference in prices
If I buy it:
435 USD = 9570 CZK
If i make it:
2x KN cone filter = 5000 CZK
2x Samco 45° hose = 4000 CZK
1x Samco 180° hose = 2500 CZK
Custom made heat shield = 500 CZK
Some other acessories needed = 1000 CZK
Total = 13 000 CZK = 590 USD
Do you see it now







I like ordering from U.S. much much much cheaper in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Majsha)*

Majsha , We are based in the UK, if you want this kit we can ship to Europe for $440 (330 Euros) , including delivery.
Delivered to the US would be $460 inc shipping.
Unfortunately the current £-$ exchange rate does no favours for exporting to the US.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_I think it looks good.
My only concern would be the lack of oil mist going to the charger for apex strip lubrication.

Ok, It has a been a loooooooong time since I have been in the G60 forums because of my total lack of caring about my corrado,( but i have been working to get it running again) I must say this has to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever read about a G60.
Oil misting?!!!! is there an injector somewhere in the bypass tube that mist's oil into the charger? If I remember correctly The air charge travels out of the blower down to the inter-cooler then back up to the TB, what little amount of oil that has been blow by will only pool in the inter-cooler and low spots of the lines,when there is enough to gathered in one spot to be moved it would only be blown into the combustion chamber to be burnt up by the engine under WOT and full boost....
Im sure the engineers @ VW accounted for seal lubricant based upon how much blow by the charger is generating from worn seals to then re-lubricate the seals again at 1-2 psi that the charger generates @ idle...

I think the truth here is that BBM sells intakes for G-laders and this is a different intake that could possible take $$$ out of there pockets....Just think about it and how your car and the boost system works and it's pretty obvious that this is crock O' shyte.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (X K R O M X)*

1 u-bend 180 degrees
1 PVC PIPE (hey it will work)
two to one coupler and bend into wheel well for real cold air. (that thing is hot air intake since only hot air lives in the engine bay)
4" opening 9" long(!) K&N
sounds like a plan man.
you can always add a nipple slant wise to the PVC tube that connects to the 180 degree bend to suck the oil in if it makes your fancy.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_

Ok, It has a been a loooooooong time since I have been in the G60 forums because of my total lack of caring about my corrado,( but i have been working to get it running again) I must say this has to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever read about a G60.
Oil misting?!!!! is there an injector somewhere in the bypass tube that mist's oil into the charger? If I remember correctly The air charge travels out of the blower down to the inter-cooler then back up to the TB, what little amount of oil that has been blow by will only pool in the inter-cooler and low spots of the lines,when there is enough to gathered in one spot to be moved it would only be blown into the combustion chamber to be burnt up by the engine under WOT and full boost....
Im sure the engineers @ VW accounted for seal lubricant based upon how much blow by the charger is generating from worn seals to then re-lubricate the seals again at 1-2 psi that the charger generates @ idle...

I think the truth here is that BBM sells intakes for G-laders and this is a different intake that could possible take $$$ out of there pockets....Just think about it and how your car and the boost system works and it's pretty obvious that this is crock O' shyte.

The oil comes from the valve cover breather and trust me there is a lot of oil mist that comes from the breather. I put a small filter on my valve cover and you could see the mist at idle.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_
The oil comes from the valve cover breather and trust me there is a lot of oil mist that comes from the breather. I put a small filter on my valve cover and you could see the mist at idle.

PCCV,is moisture and air generated by the reciprocating parts of the engines internals,All cars have them in the g60's case they simplified it by dumping it back into the bypass tube because the piping is already a mess in the car,keep in mind the PCCV vents air,oil,and moisture,and there is no way that's has anything to do with the lubrication of apex strips......


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_1 u-bend 180 degrees
1 PVC PIPE (hey it will work)
two to one coupler and bend into wheel well for real cold air. (that thing is hot air intake since only hot air lives in the engine bay)
4" opening 9" long(!) K&N
sounds like a plan man.
you can always add a nipple slant wise to the PVC tube that connects to the 180 degree bend to suck the oil in if it makes your fancy. 



When the hood's closed the cones are in a sealed compartment and fed cold air from the lower bumper spoiler via a 3" pipe up through the carbon canister hole, all the cold air you'll need ! without dangling the filter in even more shi*ty conditions !


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
keep in mind the PCCV vents air,oil,and moisture,and there is no way that's has anything to do with the lubrication of apex strips......

Why wouldn't it?


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (ntonar)*

A chager needs Kluber Grease, no oil from the returnvent.
The oil only mix with the grease and losens it. You don't want that.
And the airflow thru the chager disables the oil from staying on the sealstrip areay. 
Return feed is only for the emissiontests, and for me Im to laisy to reroute it.
(But I don't worrie about engine preformace.







)
Nice kit by the way. But I would like to see a single airbox cover with a 70mm output in stead of the 60mm.
(have to make one for myself)



_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 11:45 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## Edition one (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (GTI1-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1-G60* »_A chager needs Kluber Grease, no oil from the returnvent.
The oil only mix with the grease and losens it. You don't want that.
And the airflow thru the chager disables the oil from staying on the sealstrip areay. 
_Modified by GTI1-G60 at 11:45 AM 4-3-2007_

Well said that man







Thats why a freshly serviced charger with new grease will make more boost due to the grease giving a good seal between scroll and casing.
BTW Hoses and outlets on this setup are 65mm inside diameter


----------



## jewish (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Edition one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edition one* »_
When the hood's closed the cones are in a sealed compartment and fed cold air from the lower bumper spoiler via a 3" pipe up through the carbon canister hole, all the cold air you'll need ! without dangling the filter in even more shi*ty conditions !










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still not to hard to fabricate


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

The swg kit is good value and good quality..end of.
Not everyone has the knowledge to make there own


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (jewish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jewish* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still not to hard to fabricate

Then fabricate it and stop talking!








Production cost for you for 1 single unit will still be way more than Edition One's kit...molding new plastic is not cheap.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Wizard-of-OD)*

i think it looks hot! i mean Show before GO! thats k-rad man. i wonder if we can get an ATP/BBM isv last boost tube done in carbon fibre and the main intercooler ones done in carbon fibre too that would be sweet.
maybe even mold a valve cover it doesn't get too hot there.
i prefer the carbon fibre engine bay over the chrome one. i mean seriously how do those guys drive those gold/chromed out bays that you see at shows. no way.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (Majsha)*

Sorry back on this topic. i havent purchased this yet cause ive been focused on all other stuff on my motor. but this should be no problem running isv reroute? from the picture looks like you just remove the flter and add that t fitting from bbm on the hose from the throttle body and bang there you go? tell me if im wrong? this is probably the last thing on my list to buy


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (jeffs vw)*








Also the that connect on that tube going to the throttle body????? whats done with that when that whole pipe is removed?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Nothing. Leave the one on the bottom of the throttle open to the engine bay. 
I suppose if it was too noisy you could build a silencer box for it?


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_
The oil comes from the valve cover breather and trust me there is a lot of oil mist that comes from the breather. I put a small filter on my valve cover and you could see the mist at idle.

Yes, god I'm glad it's not just my car.
I removed the oil return in favor of a small K&N breather while the charger is off the car for rebuilding (it's just easier with no charger)....what a damn mess!!!! All over the valve cover, etc.
I'm glad I read that, I thought there was something wrong with my motor!

Still not sure I'm going back to the oil return. I found that oil was litterally pooling in the boost return pipe. When I took it of, I poured out a few ounces of oil onto the garage floor....not good! 












_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:56 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

I was thinking of getting that bbm catch can and running that since i was going to buy that swg kit for my car? what do you think? on another note that just sounds weird that the bottom of the throttle body remains open







i spoke with the guys there and they said just to install the kit and leave the throttle body open. also this kit is 341 us dollars how does it come up to being 460 shipped?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Would the BBM Lysholm supercharger need the oil mist off the boost return?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

There is never any vacuum there, so nothing can come in through the bottom of the Throttle Body.
I like the catch can idea. I was thinking about just putting a PVC valve in the valve cover and running the hose down towards the ground. Or just use a plastic elbow, then run a hose and mount the K&N breather low near the ground to keep the engine bay clean. Might not be the most environmentally sound idea though. Catch can would make it track legal at least.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

I seen the bbm one and thought i might buy. so the throttle body can for sure stay just open with out that pipe there? i just want to make sure....


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Pete O. Arguelles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pete O. Arguelles* »_Would the BBM Lysholm supercharger need the oil mist off the boost return? 

Nope!


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (LooseNut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LooseNut* »_
What do you think the heater element is for? It is a pretty low temperature element and I'm positive it doesn't incinerate any VOC's or whatever pollutants are in the oil (most burn at 1200-1600 F). Perhaps it is there to simply heat the recirculating air; to speed up the cold start process. Or to ensure that the blow by oil doesn't enter the air stream in a solid state. Maybe a combination of these things. 
But I'm pretty sure that the main purpose of the recir. system is for pollution control. 
And I'm not fully convinced that the apex strips absolutely need the oil mist for lubrication. Unless I see factory tests or an independent rebuilder does their own dry simulation.







And hey, there could be money in an aftermarket time-based auto-lube system for those who want to do the delete. 


Hey, just read this thread because it was linked on a newer thread. I think I can answer my own question here. 
I've been doing a lot of idling lately (megasquirt). And before I installed a hose to the charger from the valve cover ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4340009 . I left the heater element open to atmosphere. Well one day, after letting it sit for a week, I'm not sure why but I put my finger in the heater element. I found quite a few droplets of WATER. So at this point, I'm gonna guess that the little heater is to burn off condensation that would otherwise collect in that location.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: SWG's Twin Intake for G60 (still_a_G)*


----------



## offhisrocker! (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi all. The reason why VW put the recirc pipe was for noise damping off the boost bypass valve. The reason why they put the Crankcase gas on this pipe is NOT for Lubricating the apex seals(like gti1-60 said the grease does that) but the only way they could get a consant vaucum to draw the crankcase fumes in was using the inlet side of the charger because the outlet is always pressurised until it reaches the bypass valve. The crankcase vent is required for regulations to burn off unburnt hydrocrabons by passing them into the cylinders.On a force induction engine they usually put them just before the compresser where you get a vacaum.
Dont listen to rubbish by companies claiming the oil mist is required.IT IS NOT REQUIRED. they just want you the buy their product.


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (offhisrocker!)*

Now that was a good answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

